# 11 Points Every Electrician Should Know



## Prof._Nazar_M._Karyar (Sep 20, 2014)

It is essential among electricians to share new experiences because, to save energy no matter where but it helps other mankind for what we are created by God.


----------



## Clifton_Russell (Sep 23, 2014)

GOOD SITE BUT ASKING A QUESTION,MYTH OR FACT:220V SUPPLY CONNECTION USES LESS CURRENT THAN A 110V SUPPLY?EXPLAIN PLEASE,THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## Jake_Rhodeside (Sep 15, 2015)

I am no electrician, yet i find this article very informative, and useful still. I do a lot of my own home maintenance. I have ran into problems before, and that is why I like reading articles like this. I won't install a GFCI myself, but I've rigged some outdoor lights. I'm glad there are so many resources available to me online. I'll need to pickup a torque wrench. I'll continue reading into things I need to be careful of, so I can remain safe as I continue dabbling with my own skills. Thanks for the great resource!


----------



## Daniel_Webber_Sr. (Oct 18, 2018)

[correction]What is the most essential part of a beginner electrician’s job?


----------



## Dylan1 (Nov 30, 2018)

Do not use this article as a learning tool! Whenever you do ANY sort of electric work ALWAYS refer to the NEC 2015 handbook (or for future readers whatever NEC codebook is current or relevant) or you could potentially damage equipment, fail inspection, or damage SOMEONES LIFE! Electricitcy is SERIOUS BUSINESS and not somthing u want to **** around with! Grounding equipment is ABSOLUTELY ESSIENTIAL due to the fact that electricity takes the path of least resistance TO GROUND! A megger is a great tool for an electrician but is not always the way to find problems. Knowing what your looking at, knowing how basic circuitry works and a bit of getting your hands dirty will ALMOST ALWAYS solve your problem. Also i strongly dissagree with the tourqe wrench collumn. Ive worked on many concrete, asphult, and sand plants that have hundreds of motors, conveyer belts, and heavy trucks constantly shaking the plant, causing the lugs to shake loose and create very dangerous high voltage shorts and arcs! Always refer to your NEC codebook and not what you read from somebody who (thinks) “they know what there talking about”


----------



## kurtbelyeu (Jun 18, 2017)

Working offshore I had a fellow sparky that was called to investigate a fault. A bucket had tripped powering a large ventilation fan. He decided to just reset the breaker and then re-engage, when he closed the breaker the explosion blew the door off the bucket, melted his safety glasses to his face and burned the skin off his hand. Needless to say we had a policy change that night, after any fault you were required to megger the circuit prior to energizing it.. which in hindsight is pretty damn good advice.


----------



## Spencerp3 (Apr 22, 2021)

ElectricianTalk.com said:


> *1.* If you are not using a torque wrench to tighten electrical connections chances are you are over tightening connections and damaging the conductors. Additionally, over tightening bolts stress the material and the bolt can fail during an electrical fault. Most electricians over tighten connections (other than overlooking a connection and leaving it loose by accident). I have seen this time and again. If you remove the conductors and the strands are damaged, you most likely have over tightened the connections.
> 
> *2.* If you are not using a Megger prior to energizing, after a fault, or anytime you have de-energized and are ready to re-energize, you are placing yourself, others with you, your customer, and company at risk.
> 
> ...


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Dylan1 said:


> Do not use this article as a learning tool! Whenever you do ANY sort of electric work ALWAYS refer to the NEC 2015 handbook (or for future readers whatever NEC codebook is current or relevant) or you could potentially damage equipment, fail inspection, or damage SOMEONES LIFE! Electricitcy is SERIOUS BUSINESS and not somthing u want to **** around with![/?quote]
> 
> What to heck are you talking about, wherein the post above was it ever mentioned to ignore the NEC.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yankee77 (Oct 5, 2020)

kurtbelyeu said:


> Working offshore I had a fellow sparky that was called to investigate a fault. A bucket had tripped powering a large ventilation fan. He decided to just reset the breaker and then re-engage, when he closed the breaker the explosion blew the door off the bucket, melted his safety glasses to his face and burned the skin off his hand. *Needless to say we had a policy change that night,* after any fault you were required to megger the circuit prior to energizing it.. which in hindsight is pretty damn good advice.


Whether you’re suited in PPE or not, always stand to the side out of the blast zone when throwing a switch, this should also be added to your ’policy’.


----------



## Inspector Grump (Jun 4, 2008)

When I inspected a large service, I wanted to see if the bolts tighten to manufacturer spec.
I found that most electricians did not own a torque wrench or megger. I could be a pain the ass,
Most electricians that do large services know how and why it is important to torque. One of my biggest
Problem Was with a residential electricians trying to wire a doctors office.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

I disagree with the authors attitude about grounds. Most electrical systems start with a ground in N. America. Grounding is not rocket science and there is no good reason to chase the ground to ridiculously low levels. Unless your working on ION beam splitters or medical equipment measuring pico amps in brain tissue.
His concept of the iso ground, I can agree with today. In the before times IG on some equipment was the only way to get it to work and not effect the rest of the building. Laser printers in gangs would drive distribution transformers into early retirement. Anyone remember K rated transformers?

Testing after a fault to identify the cause is the intelligent thing to do. Wish there were more intelligent people touching electrical equipment.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

SWDweller said:


> I disagree with the authors attitude about grounds. Most electrical systems start with a ground in N. America. Grounding is not rocket science and there is no good reason to chase the ground to ridiculously low levels. Unless your working on ION beam splitters or medical equipment measuring pico amps in brain tissue.


What specifically are you referencing here?


----------

